# Rims



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

Ok, I am looking into getting some 17" rims for my '98 200sx. One of my friends just put 17's on her 200sx and she says that they look huge on it. She said that they kinda rub. I don't know if she got a large offset or what. But, does anyone recommend putting 17's or should I go with 16's? Also, if I do get 17's do I have to worry about rubbing or what? Recommendations on rims would be appreciated. I have a green 200sx, can't decide on silver or white.

Sorry about there being so many questions.


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

17's should fit fine as long as you don't have a huge drop on your car. On the other hand 17's w/no drop won't look too good either IMO. But as long as you get the right offset you should not have any rubbing, since people have put 19's on B14's  

As for color, white is pretty tuff to keep clean, silver would look good, have you considered black, or maybe black w/silver lip. IMO that would look really nice with the teal car. 

Post some pics of your car, preferably a side view and I bet Dry Boy or someone will chop some rims on your car


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

I have never thought about black rims on my car... just always thought they would look ugly as crap... lol

The best side profile pics of my car that I could find... sorry


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

haha I obviously can't read..you wrote green 200 I read teal 200... lol go with silver


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

yea i was wondering why you said that... oh well... recommend any rims for me? yes, i know its all about your own taste and your own opinion... but everyone elses input surely does help out


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Damn DryBoy. It takes you two seconds to come up with a photoshop. Maybe I should post a pic of my car and let you get to work.

Anyways. I think you should go with silver rims. My favorite rims, which I will probably never get, are the Enkei Shoguns.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

aight, so those are the rims that the project 200sx have, yall like them?


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

Yea that second set looks good !!!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, these would look really nice on your 200SX. They look sweet on the project car.










They are pretty inexpensive as well...

http://www.wheelmax.com/Wheels/velox/velox.htm

17inch wheel and tire packages start at $799.00


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

yeah Velox is really comin thru wit sum nice styles and they are priced vey nicely....

All I got to say is stay away from white....and you'll be ok. Hey sounds like Im talking about women huh----lol


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i think white rims would look hot on your car...but they are hell to keep clean.


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

MP2050 said:


> *All I got to say is stay away from white....and you'll be ok. Hey sounds like Im talking about women huh----lol *


you cant tell me that you dont love white women that are into their cars...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *yeah Velox is really comin thru wit sum nice styles and they are priced vey nicely....*


Yea, and they are pretty damn good quality for the price. Most wheels that are that cheap, bend and crack really easy.

I had white wheels for over a year.....never again...

Well, I still use them on the Sentra when it's not showing.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMFAO...... Damn thats some mad camber in the back! CHRIST! lmao


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

faithandfame said:


> *you cant tell me that you dont love white women that are into their cars...  *



She does have a point. :banana:


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

Can someone photoshop these rims onto my car for me?


----------

